# Interferencia en señal de video de CCTV



## jomurilloc (Jul 23, 2009)

En la planta donde laboro hay un sistema de CCTV que por lo gral opera normal, hoy en dia tenemos una interferencia en la señal de video de una camara. }Se acaba de poner en operacion una linea de molienda nueva.
Sera esa la causa?
Agradezco su opoyo


----------



## yukardo (Jul 23, 2009)

Verifica que no pase un cable dé alimentación cerca del cableado de las cámaras, eso puede causar interferencia.


----------

